# Websites blocking are big business in India



## jaydipdas (Mar 30, 2011)

Blocking of websites are big business in India. The new scam under the nose of DOT and TRAI. Companies broadband service providers AND ISPs blocked sites for money. The website blocking business turnover is more than Indian internet market. Officers of telecom companies have received millions of dollars in money and in kinds from companies to block competition. Even some of the officers has foreign bank accounts.

Blocking of anti Indian sites and porn sites are ok, there are clear law for these. and a new law is coming for porn sites very soon. But why general sites being blocked. The answer is for competition. Big players even multinationals, those are in internet business blocking start up websites and small websites (non anti Indian and porn content) to stop competition. For this they are paying huge amount monthly basis to different channels (officers) in telecom companies. Even money has been distributed to people in DOT and TRAI. You should aware that no boradband company or ISP has no legal right to block any website without the consent of DOT, TRAI and GOI. All major boradband players are in the dirty game. Bigger the market share greater the cash they are pocketing.

This is the reason when a site is being blocked, you can not unblocked it by approaching the authority. They never take actions, because they are already part of the conspiracy. 

How to stop them?

Only way is to pressure the MPs to start a CBI enquiry against all the officers in Broad band companies in India.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 30, 2011)

how to stop them? contact Anonymous of 4chan. best censorship busters (remember austrailia?)

no one should be allowed to block websites. let the anti indian websites through. we will bring them down and hoist our flag on them too. we have the knowledge and skill, but due to the government's draconian attitudes and rules, we are stuck in the middle ages compared to the rest of the world.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, I feel blocking of certain 'unforseen' sites are OK but general sites blocking due to competition is unacceptable.

Ofcourse, we can use a proxy and unblock everything. But still competition banning is bad.


----------

